# Wallpapers



## Swatkinz (Jan 30, 2009)

Whats up guys, Im back.... have not posted in awhile, I was one of the people who were part of the GBA temp team GHOT custom songs project. Well I have moved on to better things, graphic design, an area I am more comfortable in... I did not know much about scripting yet I found myself head of the custom songs project, lol.
Well im posting here because I made wallpapers for the fast growing Command and Patch website, if you love CnC go to this site its really helpful and has all the demos, game betas and freeware available for download!   So if you love Command and Conquer, especially RA3 you will love these wallpapers Click Here! 


Hope you enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mike Mazz


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 30, 2009)

Amazing, thanks so much for the info. I'm a big fan of the series!


----------

